# First scan today!



## MrsCLH (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, got my first scan in 2 hours, not expecting much cos im only just over 6 weeks. I'm not worried about it either which i thought i would be, feel like im doing pretty well so far so what will be will be.

Just wondering if i should be drinking a load of water before i go? They didnt tell me to but im sure im meant to. How much should i drink? And can i just guzzle it down quick just before i go in? Otherwise im just going to need to pee it out! Am constantly peeing at the moment! 

Thanks everyone, will let you know how i get on x x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey, good luck with the scan.....

As you have been peeing alot recently, which may or may not be down to the sugars, I probably wouldnt worry about filling your bladder, they can get good pics either way now a days...............


----------



## rachelha (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello

You do need to drink before you go in for this scan.  I think you need to drink the water about 10 mins beforehand.  Hope all is well.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 1, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Hello
> 
> You do need to drink before you go in for this scan.  I think you need to drink the water about 10 mins beforehand.  Hope all is well.



Oh, I might be wrong then, my misses wasnt told do that...........

I suppose it might help if it is the first scan which for a diabetic may be before the 12/13 weeks..........


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 1, 2011)

i never drank before my 5 week scan. they did have to do an internal though which isnt painful just a bit uncomfortable! good luck =) xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2011)

good luck x


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 1, 2011)

On the letters we got for my scans they said to drink a pint 1 hour before.

I had issues with this a few times, throwing up just before the scan after drinking the water haha. And the first time i didint know id be having a scan so i hadnt drunk anything. They said it was ok because i was slim so they could still get to it easy.
xxx


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies ladies, I didn'd need a full bladder for this one.

I can't say it was an enjoyable experience. The doctor that did the scan was a consultant. He had someone with him that was training so she did the scan first and then he took over. They couldn't find a heartbeat so they offered me an internal. The silly thing is that the diabetes midwife had said to me two weeks before that they might not be able to see a heartbeat at that early stage.

Anyway, had the internal and they still couldn't find a heartbeat and the consultant said that I would have to go back next week before they make any decisions so hubby asked what he meant by that and he said that at the moment it doesnt look like a viable pregnancy but it could just be that its too early or it could be a 'delayed miscarriage'.

Managed to hold it together and went downstairs to the antenatal clinic where the midwife asked me if I was okay and I said no and burst into tears! So she had a look at my notes and said that this happens all the time and chances are its just too early to see a heartbeat. She even said that there was another woman in the clinic that very afternoon who had the same result as me but because its her second pregnancy she was all blase about it.

The consultant was working off my last period which would make me 6+4 but I think based on the length of my cycle and when I think we conceived I'm only 6 weeks exactly or 6+1 at the most so guess it could be that its just too early to see anything.

Obviously impossible not to be anxious and upset and now have to wait another whole week before I know what's going on!!

So not feeling so great this evening, and now convinced I have stomach ache which is probably psychological or due to the fact I haven't done a poo in 3 days (TMI sorry!!)

Have been feeling so sick the last 2 or 3 days and now I'm just questioning every single feeling I'm having, its awful


----------



## sugarfreerach (Feb 1, 2011)

hi love! cant imagine how your feeling! To be honest i dont know why they offer scans this early, its rediculous.  I'm sure everything will be fine, its just too early to hear the heartbeat. I'm going to avoid early scans just in case i do miscarry (im 2 days behind you), i think it will just get my hopes up. Please dont worry (i know easier said than done)


----------



## Mark T (Feb 1, 2011)

This really shows a lack of compassion on the consultants behalf, but having met a few I can't say I'm surprised.

Our clinic told us that the absolute earliest they would perform a pregnancy scan was 7 weeks because before that it was unlikely to find the heartbeat.  This was an IVF clinic which had far more accurate scanners then the NHS (trust me you need them), knew exactly the conception date (to the hour) and had a specialist working the scanner.

{mutters evil comments about local PCT not funding IVF properly}

There are trying to spot a heartbeat in something that is currently the size of a peanut!

Be strong and don't worry about it.  You are probably correct about the conception date and at that point it would of been too early to see the heart beat.

However, you might like to try to get the date corrected by your midwife.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 1, 2011)

Typical of a man scaremongering. Keep positive thoughts hunny stay strong because that new life will not need the upset, and go for the next one full of positive thoughts. My thoughts and love are with you xxxx


----------



## Mark T (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, men are terrible


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 2, 2011)

What a horrible thing to have to cope with.

Thinking of you. Try not to get to stressed and worried. Its impossible.

xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for all your encouraging comments. I'm worried about looking on the bright side because I don't want to get my hopes up. My gestational sac was 22mm. The consultant didn't tell me it was 22mm but it was written in my notes. So I looked it up on the net this morning what that means and its too big for the stage of my pregnancy I am at. Although its not impossible that everything could still be okay, it doesn't look good. I just wish they could be up front with you and honest, it would be easier to deal with.

I just don't know how I'm going to manage for a whole week. I feel like I could handle it if I knew, even if it is bad news, its just the waiting that's awful.

I'm in work, been here for an hour but haven't done anything at all. Only one other person in the office today. Just don't know if I can bear to sit here pretending to be normal. My colleague is waffling on and on and I just want to tell her to shut up!!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 2, 2011)

Big Hugs, I know there is not much I can say to help you get through the next week, I really hope everything turns out to be fine.


----------



## beckyp (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't imagine how you're feeling.  It sounds like you had a horrible consultant who was showing off infront of the trainee...not that that helps you now.  I agree with all the previous comments that a scan that's too early shows nothing so, easier said than done, pleeeeeease try to not get too stressed and also try to not read too much into the feelings you've got now.  Tummy ache during the early days of pregnancy is very common as you're stretching your insides - it doesn't necessarily mean something else.  

I appreciate that you don't want to look on the positive side but if everything is still growing inside then it won't help if you're stressing - stupid consultant for doing this...grrrrrr. 

Oh and another thing...I went for days without doing a poo in the early days too so think of that as a good thing!!!!  

Big hugs C.  I've got my fingers crossed for next week.

Bx


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 2, 2011)

beckyp said:


> I can't imagine how you're feeling.  It sounds like you had a horrible consultant who was showing off infront of the trainee...not that that helps you now.  I agree with all the previous comments that a scan that's too early shows nothing so, easier said than done, pleeeeeease try to not get too stressed and also try to not read too much into the feelings you've got now.  Tummy ache during the early days of pregnancy is very common as you're stretching your insides - it doesn't necessarily mean something else.
> 
> I appreciate that you don't want to look on the positive side but if everything is still growing inside then it won't help if you're stressing - stupid consultant for doing this...grrrrrr.
> 
> ...



Oh yes poo in pregnancy was mad, sometimes i couldnt stop other times it was days without any. Its horrid when you havent been for days and it hurts and you think if that hurt how bad will the baby hurt haha  xxx


----------

